# Transmission in 96 plymouth voyager 3.3L



## xohoneyox22 (Jun 25, 2011)

....Input hub shaft has no play after putting the transmission back together.... everything seems to fit right on the side and is all in order....it spins the gears when using plyers.... would it work?


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

xohoneyox22 said:


> ....Input hub shaft has no play after putting the transmission back together.... everything seems to fit right on the side and is all in order....it spins the gears when using plyers.... would it work?


I assume this is a manual transmission? That's pretty rare on a minivan so I thought I should ask. 

If the internal bearings were in good shape, the shafts weren't chipped or worn down and the gears/syncros are good, then I would think you should be fine.


----------



## xohoneyox22 (Jun 25, 2011)

its an automatic... it had play in the shaft before it was taken apart


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

xohoneyox22 said:


> its an automatic... it had play in the shaft before it was taken apart


OK, shaft play is indicative of a bad bearing. Many times with the shaft moving around, it gets damaged (the teeth mesh wrong, wear and chip). But, if you have checked all of that, and didn't find a bunch of metal in the pan, it should be ok. I would install it and see what happens. 

Without some special gauges, you can't pressure test it anyway.


----------



## xohoneyox22 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok ty this will be the 4th time putting it in so wish us some luck ill let u know if it works


----------

